
Ask HN: How to help a suicidical friend? - concerned00
I&#x27;m very concerned about my close friend. She&#x27;s a 29 years old female and has been depressive for as long as I know her (~8 years now), but lately it got much worse after her last failed relationship. I know the usual drill - &quot;it will pass&quot;, &quot;time heals&quot;, &quot;there are plenty of fish&quot; etc. but it&#x27;s not helping here and not even the point - she has been through many broken relationships before. She&#x27;s also really beautiful and has plenty of guys that would do anything for her, so it&#x27;s not the lack of attention or opportunities. The point is, that she&#x27;s <i>extremely self-destructive</i>. She has driven away <i>all</i> the people that has once cared about her, including the closest relatives - mother, father, brother, and all the friends. Those, who at least still talk to her, keep their distance. The problem is, that it looks like she <i>doesn&#x27;t want to be helped</i>. I&#x27;m the only one left.<p>She goes to therapy, drinks antidepressants, but it doesn&#x27;t seem that it&#x27;s helping in any way. I&#x27;m now worried, that she might really commit suicide, as few days ago I noticed she started cutting herself again (hasn&#x27;t done that for &gt;5 years) and during the recent feud with my girlfriend (who also genuinely tried to help her until this) invited to her own funeral in <i>two weeks</i>. What can I do in this situation? I was thinking about institutionalization, but it&#x27;s the very last mean as it would leave the stain for the rest of her life and also not guaranteed to work.<p>P.S. I&#x27;m a long time user of HN, but created a new account to post this for obvious reasons.<p>P.P.S yes, it has nothing to do with IT, sorry - feel free to skip it, but HN has an awesome of community smart people, I&#x27;ve learned many non-tech things here and don&#x27;t know where else I could ask for such advice.
======
JSeymourATL
> She goes to therapy...

Do you know the therapist? This person should be informed immediately. >
[https://www.wikihow.com/Help-a-Suicidal-Friend](https://www.wikihow.com/Help-
a-Suicidal-Friend)

------
sharemywin
you really need to get professional help for this. Maybe a suicide prevention
line will know better what to do.

